# Help Please, Need retirement livery within reasonable distance of north Warrington



## Jambarissa (15 October 2018)

Hi, can anyone help me please? I have 2 retired cobs in their early 20s and my current yard is becoming quite unsuitable with an endless turnover of horses and no help any more.

Ideally I'd want somewhere they can live out year round (or maybe barn kept in the winter?)  since my mare hates being stabled with a passion, but they're currently stabled overnight in winter and generally cope. I'd probably want full-livery but could cope with assisted DIY.

I know a lot of local yards but they're all very limited with regards to turnout, I want my horses to live in a decent sized herd on plenty of pasture not with one other horse in a small square field. 

I've tried googling but everywhere that comes up is south cheshire and I'd really like to visit regularly. I'm currently near Croft and there must be something north of here but I can't find anything at all.

Many thanks.


----------



## DressageCob (20 October 2018)

it's a bit of a way from you, but there is Chapelwood Farm in Barrow, which is near to Chester. They have a retired herd on grass, and I think that's year round. they have stables as well because they offer full/part livery I think, as well as retirement livery. they are on facebook if you want to have a look.


----------



## Art Nouveau (25 October 2018)

how far would be ok? I know a yard on the other side of Manchester so it would be about 45 minutes drive in clear traffic. It's where I keep my horse and they are very focused on keeping horses as naturally and happily as possible with a run-in barn. They do full/retirement livery.


----------



## debbielinder (27 October 2018)

Have you tried arley moss i know they do youngstock livery they may do retirement livery also


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (27 October 2018)

debbielinder said:



			Have you tried arley moss i know they do youngstock livery they may do retirement livery also
		
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest this too.


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (28 October 2018)

Gawsworth Track Livery - theyâ€™re fabulous!


----------

